# Tax treatment when moving to UAE



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

There must be a thread on this, but I have looked and can't find it.

I am planning to move to Abu Dhabi at the end of this year. I currently have a Buy to Let flat and my house in the UK, so I'd have to rental properties when I go.

What is the tax treatment for their income. As all my earnings are outside the UK will I still get the UK tax-free personal allowance, and only pay tax on the amount above that?

And I guess I could show half the rental income as mine and half as my wife's, so we both get the tax free personal allowance for the UK?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Take professional advice from Nikkisizer but if you think by being out of the UK means no tax on your UK rental you are a bit behind the times


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I am in a similar position but have been non-resident for several years now with UK rental properties. I pay UK tax on my UK rental income (only that above my personal allowance) and complete a tax return every year.
You may need a tax adviser to work out the best way to use your two allowances and also to provide advice about the non-residence tests. I can suggest a couple of firms I have used if you send me a PM.


----------

